# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Sức hút của nha trang đối với nhà đầu tư

## nganmai68

A&B Cental Square: Điểm sáng đầu tư tại Nha Trang
Là một trong những dự án phức hợp thương mại khách sạn gây tiếng vang trên thị trường bất động sản trong năm 2017, A&B Central Square hấp dẫn khách hàng không chỉ bởi những ưu điểm vượt trội về vị trí mà còn nhờ những chính sách đầu tư phát triển mới lạ
Nhà liền đất vẫn tỏa "sức nóng"
M&A - “cơ hội vàng” cho giới kinh doanh bất động sản Việt Nam
Hồ Tràm Strip là khách sạn có sân golf tốt nhất thế giới
Cơ hội vàng đầu tư bất động sản nghỉ dưỡng Nha Trang
Thành phố biển Nha Trang luôn nằm trong top các điểm đến nghỉ dưỡng ưa thích của du khách trong và ngoài nước. Nghiên cứu khảo sát cho thấy, thời gian lưu trú trung bình của khách quốc tế đến Nha Trang là 3,5 ngày, cao hơn mức 2,8 ngày của Đà Nẵng và 2,6 ngày của Phú Quốc. Riêng đối với du khách Nga, thời gian lưu trú còn kéo dài đến 12 ngày. Điều này cho thấy sức hút mãnh liệt và chất lượng dịch vụ của Nha Trang đang ở mức rất tốt. Chính sự phát triển nhanh chóng của ngành du lịch tại Nha Trang đã kéo theo xu hướng đầu tư bất động sản tại thành phố này, các dự án resort nghỉ dưỡng ồ ạt mọc lên. Cho đến thời điểm hiện tại, với sức nóng của thị trường Nha Trang, không còn nhiều dự án mới có vị trí đẹp với nhiều tiện ích. A&B Central Square là một trong những dự án hiếm hoi vừa sở hữu vị trí đắc địa bậc nhất, vừa phát triển được nhiều tiện ích giữ chân du khách.
Chưa hết, dự kiến năm 2018, sân bay Quốc Tế Cam Ranh hoàn thành và đi vào hoạt động, mở đường bay trực tiếp từ Đức và một số nước Châu Âu đến Nha Trang, khi đó, tiềm năng du lịch tại đây sẽ tăng cao. Với những ưu điểm và mức độ hút khách du lịch, các chuyên gia dự báo, giá đất ở Nha Trang sẽ duy trì mức tăng 15% trong những năm sắp tới.
Không chỉ mang đến cơ hội đầu tư hấp dẫn bởi vị trí vàng tại Nha Trang, chủ đầu tư A&B Central Square còn phát triển các tiện ích chất lượng ngay tại dự án. Đó là nhà hàng Sky Bar với khung cảnh lãng mạn có tầm nhìn bao quát thành phố, hồ bơi vô cực trên cao, và dịch vụ khách sạn 5 sao chuẩn quốc tế đem đến cho khách những trải nghiệm độc đáo, khó quên.
Chính sách ưu đãi độc đáo từ chủ đầu tư
Là một trong những nhà phát triển bất động sản nghỉ dưỡng uy tín tại Việt Nam, với sự am hiểu về tâm lý khách hàng, A&B Group luôn đưa ra những ưu đãi độc đáo và hấp dẫn cho khách hàng, tăng tính cạnh tranh cho các dự án của mình trên thị trường.
Đối với A&B Central Square, A&B Group đưa ra chính sách cam kết thu nhập đảm bảo dành cho khách hàng. Cụ thể, khách hàng và nhà đầu tư của dự án sẽ được chủ đầu tư cam kết lợi nhuận 10% trong vòng 10 năm đầu tiên, và được chia lợi nhuận theo tỷ lệ 80-20 kể từ năm thứ 11 trở đi. Với hình thức này, cộng với công suất cho thuê phòng luôn ở mức cao (bình quân 70%), và nguồn cung khách sạn 3-5 sao luôn không đủ đáp ứng nhu cầu du khách, hiệu suất kinh doanh khách sạn cao ở Nha Trang chính là một trong những yếu tố giúp A&B Central Square trở thành điểm đầu tư sinh lời nổi bật.
Điểm đặc biệt nhất, để gia tăng thêm tính linh hoạt cho khách hàng hợp tác đầu tư, A&B Group áp dụng Cam Kết Chuyển Nhượng “Buy Back Guaranty”. Cụ thể, khách hàng đầu tư vào dự án A&B Central Square sau 5 năm kể từ khi công trình đi vào hoạt động nếu khách muốn chuyển nhượng hợp đồng hợp tác, khách có thể chuyển lại cho chủ đầu tư. Hình thức này góp phần giúp cho khách hàng an tâm vào tính khả thi của dự án cũng như khả năng tài chính bền vững của chủ đầu tư
Trung tâm thương mại A&B Central Squar
Tiện ích ngay chính vị trí của dự án
Không chỉ hấp dẫn bởi vị trí đắc địa, A&B Central Square còn “ghi điểm” bởi những tiện ích đẳng cấp. Nắm bắt nhu cầu mua sắm, vui chơi, giải trí của du khách, đồng thời nhận thấy thi trường bán lẻ Nha Trang vẫn thiếu hụt một điểm đến đa tiện ích, thuận tiện di chuyển, chủ đầu tư đã tích hợp trung tâm thương mại (TTTM) vào khối đế của A&B Central Square. TTTM gồm 4 tầng với diện tích gần 13,000 m2 hội tụ đầy đủ các thương hiệu vui chơi giải trí, siêu thị, mua sắm, thưởng thức ẩm thực đẳng cấp...phục vụ du khách và người dân Nha Trang, góp phần nâng cao chất lượng nghỉ dưỡng tại thành phố biển. TTTM được kỳ vọng không chỉ là điểm đến chất lượng, đa tiện ích cho du khách đến Nha Trang mà còn trở thành một trong những “điểm phải đến” của cư dân ở đó.
Có thể nói, bằng chính kinh nghiệm vận hành và nhạy bén thấu hiểu tâm lý khách hàng, A&B Group mang đến những tiện ích và trải nghiệm độc đáo cho khách hàng tại A&B Central Square, giúp cho dự án trở thành một điểm sáng không chỉ của Nha Trang nói riêng mà còn của cả khu vực duyên hải miền Trung.
THÊM THÔNG TIN VỀ DỰ ÁN : 0937.973.475

----------

